# Was ist dieses Equipment noch Wert???



## Captain-Iglo (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen #h

ich bin neu hier im Forum und noch relativ  unerfahren was den  Angelsport angeht. Da ich aktuell am schauen bin  nach Angelequipment  hat mit ein Bekannter seine alte Angelausrüstung  angeboten. 

- Sportex HM Turbo Spin 10ft / 25g + Browning Midas M40
- Shimano Ultegra Match 420F + Silstar GSM 30 Long Cast
- Shimano Stradic Specimen 2lbs + Eurostar Bait Drifter RXC 50
Sportex HM Turbo Spin 6 11ft / 100-150g + Eurostar Bait Drifter RXC 60

Die Sachen sind soweit ich das bewerten kann in einem sehr guten Zustand  aber eben schon gute 15 Jahre alt. Was würdet ihr sagen was die Sachen  noch Wert sind bzw. ob die Sachen noch zu gebrauchen sind?

Bin um jeden Tip dankbar!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Tricast (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist dieses Equipment noch Wert???*

Zu den Rollen kann ich Dir nichts sagen aber die Ruten waren oder sind sogar noch Top. Die Match (wenn es die blaue ist) ist mit das Beste was Shimano je gebaut hat. Ich würde mit den Sachen weiter angeln und sie pfleglich behandeln.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist dieses Equipment noch Wert???*

Ich kann mich meinem Vorposter anschließen, vor allem die beiden Sportex Ruten sind recht brauchbar.Sowas wird heute nicht mehr gebaut!
Die sind zwar semiparabolisch in der Aktion und daher nicht unbedingt gummitauglich, aber durch den hohen Harzanteil fast unkaputtbar.
Besonders die Turbo 6 kannst du durchaus als Wallerspinne benutzen, oder eben auch zum schweren Hechtfischen, damit geht auch Ansitzangeln mit Köfi.Außerdem haben diese Ruten bezüglich des Wurfgewichtes, mindestens eine Tolleranz von 15% nach oben raus.
Das hört sich jedenfalls nach brauchbarem Equipment an!
Die Rollen kenne ich auch nicht.

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist dieses Equipment noch Wert???*

Die Rollen sind, sagen wir es höflich, sehr mittelmäßig und kaum mehr was wert. Aber die Ruten. Alles Sahnestöckchen, für die recht ansehnliche Preise zu erzielen wären. Ich garantiere dir aber, wenn du sie verhökerst, wirst du dir selber noch kräftig in den Ars.. beissen. So etwas kriegst du nie wieder!

Geh mit den Sachen fischen, wenn die Rollen es mal hinter sich haben, ersetze sie. Die Ruten können dich überleben, wenn du sie nicht mutwillig ruinierst!


----------



## Captain-Iglo (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist dieses Equipment noch Wert???*

Danke schon mal für die Informationen. Das war auch ungefähr das was ich mir so gedacht habe...

Er bietet mir die Sachen inklusive altem Rod Pod (no name) mit Bissanzeigern (comoran) und zwei Angelkofern mit ner Menge Kleinzeug fürs Spinn- und Friedfischen an... Ist also nen umfangreichen Equipment und er will aber noch ca. 450€ dafür. Ist das ein realistischer Preis? 

Ich weiß ja, dass das nicht im Ansatz reicht für ne neue gute Angelaußrüstung in dem Umfang kam mir aber für so altes Material doch etwas hoch angesezt vor. 

Andererseits kann ich die Rollen ja nachrüsten und wäre wohl immer noch günstiger wie mit neuen Sachen.

Marvin


----------



## Andal (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist dieses Equipment noch Wert???*

Da zahlst du im Prinzip nur die Ruten und der Rest ist Dreingabe.


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist dieses Equipment noch Wert???*

Wenn das für Deine Angelmöglichkeiten passt und auch zu Deinen Methoden, unbedingt kaufen. Mit gängigen Ebay Preisen bringen die Sachen 600 bis 700 Euro. Da kannst Du für den Preis nix falsch machen. So solides Tackle ist heute viel teurer.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist dieses Equipment noch Wert???*

450€ finde ich angemessen, kaufen!
Und wenn dir die Sportex Turbospin 6 aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht gefallen sollte, bitte PN!

Jürgen


----------



## Captain-Iglo (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist dieses Equipment noch Wert???*

ok, dann werde ich die Sachen mal kaufen...

Stellt sich mir nur die Frage ob ich die alten Rollen gleich austauchen soll oder erstmal noch etwas weiter fischen. Die Sachen waren ca. 9 Jahre nicht mehr im gebrauch und wurden nicht zu viele Jahre intensiv genutzt.

An folgende Kombinationen hatte ich gedacht:

- Shimano Stradic Specisem + HM Turbo Spin 6 - Shimano Baitrunner 6000 oder 8000 OC US Ocean
- Sportex HM Turbo Spinn 1 - Daiwa Exceler z 3000

Denk mit der Kombo bin ich dann die nächsten Jahre erstmal solide ausgerüstet.

Zur Shimano Ultegra match 420F hab ich noch keine Idee...

Marvin


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist dieses Equipment noch Wert???*



> - Shimano Stradic Specisem + HM Turbo Spin 6 - Shimano Baitrunner 6000 oder 8000 OC US Ocean


Willst du damit auf Karpfen, dann machen die Baitrunner Sinn!

Zum Spinnfischen/Ansitzangeln würde ich auf die Sportex 6 eine normale 5000/6000er Stationärrolle drauf machen

Die 3000er Daiwa passt auf die kleine Sportex, obwohl es da auch eine 2000er tun würde.

Alternativ könntest du auch erst mal die vorhandenen Rollen benutzen, allerdings solltest du dir die Schnüre genau anschauen und gegebenenfalls wechseln!

Jürgen


----------



## Captain-Iglo (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist dieses Equipment noch Wert???*

Wollte die Shimano Stradic Specisem + HM Turbo Spin 6 zum Karpfenfischen verwenden und die Shimano Ultegra Match zum Ansitzangeln... !?

Danke für den Ratschlag. In dem Fall ist wohl ne 2000 oder 2500 Diawa für die kleine Sportex besser.

Auf 3 Rollen sind Multifile Schnüre, die sollten es noch tun... Die Monofile werde ich im Fall das ich die Rollen weiterfische wechseln.

Marvin


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Was ist dieses Equipment noch Wert???*



> Auf 3 Rollen sind Multifile Schnüre, die sollten es noch tun... Die  Monofile werde ich im Fall das ich die Rollen weiterfische wechseln.



Es ist richtig, dass geflochtene Schnüre nicht den gleichen Alterungsprozessen unterliegen, wie monofile Schnüre, dafür sind sie aber bei Abrieb recht empfindlich! Aber bei verschlissenen Schnüren kann man dieses sehen, oder erfühlen.Zumeist reicht es bei Beschädigungen die ersten paar Meter abzuschneiden. Wenn dann aber die Spule nicht mehr ausreichend gefüllt ist, kann man mit Mono in entsprechender Stärke unterfüttern.
Eine Mono würde ich auf jeden Fall wechseln, wenn sie einige Jahre alt ist, aber das schreibst du ja selbst.

Jürgen


----------

